# Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung



## kikz (9. Januar 2012)

*Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung*

Hi. Ich bin seit November stolzer Besitzer des oben genannten Gehäuses. Im Gehäuse verbaut sind ein i7 2600k gekühlt von einem Prolimatech Genesis und eine Gtx570 Phantom.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun zu meiner Frage. insgesamt sind 5 140 er Prolimatech Blue Vertex LED, jeweils 2 vorne für Frischluft,1 im Boden für Frischluft und 2 auf dem Genesis verbaut die über eine Steuerung geregelt werden können. Im Deckel sind 2 120er scythe slip Stream und hinten nochmals der selbe die, die heiße Luft ausblasen.

Kann ich hier noch etwas verbessern oder ändern?

Gruß und Danke für Tipps und Hilfe,
Kristian


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung*

Wie sind denn die Temperaturen aktuell? Den Lüfter im Boden würde ich weglassen, da er sich schnell einsaut je nach Bodenbelag. Bei dem CPU Kühler bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die sich gegenseitig ins Gehege kommen.


----------



## kikz (10. Januar 2012)

CPU mit OC unter Volllast ca 60°Gpu ca 70° . Das Gehäuse hat unten und vorne Staubfilter das sollte nicht das Problem sein. Kann sich ein Hitzestau bilden weil nur 120er raus blasen? 

Das sind werte bei denen alle Lüfter mit Voller Umdrehung laufen und man hört dann schon deutliche Geräusche was ja normal bei der Fördermenge ist die, die Haben.würde das ganze auch unter Last gerne etwas leiser haben dann steigt die CPU Temp aber deutlich an. Damit meine ich wenn die Lüfter auf 5V geregelt sind.

Wurde es vllt was bringen wenn ich mir eine Art Luftkanal von vorne bis an die CPU basteln? Hab auch schon alle Festplattenkäfige entfernt das nix stört.

Was meinst du wegen dem CPU  Kühler?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung*

Nur auf dem Boden ist mehr Staub wie er zb in der Front amsaugen könnte, es hängt natürlich vom Bodenbelag ab. Für alle Lüfter auf voll ist es bei dem Gehäuse nicht gerade kühl. Ich komme ca 54°C bei der CPU und knapp 60°C GPU bei gemächlichen 600 - 700 Upm der Gehäuselüfter ( CPU 600Upm / GPU 1140Upm ).
Ich vermute da beide Lüfter auf der CPU saugend montiert sich die sich gegenseitig die Luft wegschnappen, und ob ein Lufttunnel was bringt? Käme auf einen Versuch an.


----------



## kikz (10. Januar 2012)

Hast auch das selbe Gehäuse und Komponenten?

Also bisher konnte ich in meinem System keinen Staub entdecken.Bodenbelag ist Laminat.

Der Genesis soll ja so betrieben werden oder nicht? Die 60° CPU erreichte ich wenn ich 1,4V rein jage ich dachte das wäre ok so Hmm muss ich mal aus Pappe was basteln zum testen vllt bringt es ja es.

Nur die Gpu Temp ist ohne Oc Gemessen da muss ich noch was tun.

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe zur späten Stunde


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung*

Nein ich habe das Corsair Obsidian 650D + Asus DCII GTX 570 und den i7 2600K @ 4 GHz.
Zu dem Kühler kann ich nix sagen da ich bisher mit einem normalen Turmkühler klar komme ( ein antiker Xigmatek HDT 1284 Achilles ). Meine Graka läuft auch ohne OC da es noch nicht nötig ist.
Bitte schön, bei weiteren Fragen wird sich sicherlich jemand finden


----------



## -Shorty- (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anidees ai-6 Erfahrungen/Tipps Lüfterbestückung*

In meinen Augen ist die Konfiguration ok so, dir (TE) sollte aber klar sein das die gewählten Lüfter vor allem für einen Zweck gemacht wurden, nämlich blau zu leuchten. Wenn du was leiser machen willst solltest du dich nach anderen Lüftern umsehen, ansonsten ist die Zusammenstellung so nicht zu kritisieren.


----------

